

Dear Apple, please buy f.lux - fredsted
https://medium.com/blue-ocean-strategies/25d0e257cda4

======
OafTobark
If Apple wanted to implement something like this, why would they need to
acquire f.lux at all. They could just develop it and bundle it with every Mac
and iOS device. Perhaps I am missing something here but I don't see the
advantage.

